# Fresh Start --- Crown's new log



## ckcrown84 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey everyone. I know my logging has been haphazard lately. Lots of life changes, moving changes, relationship changes, etc etc. Hell things have been chaotic!

But here are my updates: Moved to Cinci. Joined LA Fitness, and am seeing a personal trainer today. Am going to tell the trainer my goals and see if he can't help me formulate a solid routine to stick too--hell I may even consider shelling out extra money. I want to give this bodybuilding thing a shot and I can't do it by myself.

So. My meeting is at 4pm today. I will workout and after I will post my thoughts!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 2, 2012)

Hired a trainer we will work mostly on my legs 
Also formulated a diet. Six meals a day 
Going to be a fun journey


----------



## flynike (Jul 2, 2012)

Good luck with the journey! 
I hope your trainer is knowledgeable with the dieting **


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 6, 2012)

flynike said:


> Good luck with the journey!
> I hope your trainer is knowledgeable with the dieting **



It will prove interesting. that is for sure!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jul 6, 2012)

Alright day 1:
Flat: 135lbs - 16
225lbsw 11
225lbs - 5 -- with 3 second pause at bottom.
Thats it... low numbers nowa days, my how that mighty 400lbs bench has fallen!

Hammer Inc 6 plates, 3 sets of 10 reps

Pullups Wide
8
8
6

Chest cable flye. 
15
15
10

Low Cable Row: 120lbs 3 sets of 10

Tricep extension (machine) 150lbs 3 sets of 10

Hammer strength ab crunch
70lbs 2 sets of 10, 1 set of 6

Tomorrow I do biceps or legs.


----------

